# Only have one hive and considering Hogan style trapouts or split my only hive



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I woudl first say which way do you feel you have the most cinfidence in. Confidence when you have no other experience can make or break you attempt regardless of which one it is.

Even a coupel fo frame of comb. with or without honey woud be needed for the Hogan trap out. Teh bees have to have soem place to get started and you are nto goign to give them much of an option but to remian in your trap. you are not attemptign to lure bees to this box. you are going to force them to take it over. The trap out worked best for me when I left ot for a few days to gain bees. then added a frame of open brood for them to make a queen from. I got 2 5 frame nucs from a single trap out box full of bees this way.

You also need to wait unilt bees are foraging, rearing brood etc. you can then take a frame or two from your existing hive to put in the trap out.

As for me split or trap out and swarm captured. ther eis no contest I ahve never split a hive. I have a lto of captured swarms and three hives formed from cut outs. if given the choice I will take a swarm capture over a trap out any day. Plits make no since to me. You work to make a strogn hive only to bust it up. Okay if that is how youwant to do it. I make a strong hive to have a strong hive. So I have never really given splitting much attention.


----------



## popeye (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I really would like to not split either but prevent swarming. I was reading some Michael Bush info about swarming and prevention. Yes, this is my 2nd year and I have been reading all I can. I should keep it simple and not get too complicated.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Your main hive. I would pull a frame of brood honey and shake some bees in a nuc box. Buy a queen. And put it all to gather. You will not set them back that much. Put your traps on when you see a open swarm cell with eggs pull that frame and dump your trap out bees together. You are going to need a couple frames of comb per trap out at less. 
David


----------



## popeye (Apr 21, 2013)

Ty for reply David. Makes sense.


----------

